# AFI Fellows 2017



## Heisenberg91 (Apr 4, 2017)

We can tell our stories here? We did the same for UCLA, and it paints a good picture of the prospective student body.

I'm 26, from Mumbai, India. Practiced law here for 7 months before I realized that I had become Kafka's K. Been writing since forever, been addicted to movies for almost 10 years now. It's my dream to write for Hollywood features.


----------



## pineapplemac (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi everyone, this is my first post! Thanks for being such an awesome community that I'm so glad I found. I'm 23 and living in New Orleans. My background is in political science and poetry, and I want to write for  TV dramas. I'm deciding between the screenwriting programs at LMU, Chapman, and AFI, but I'm strongly leaning towards AFI.


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Apr 6, 2017)

@pineapplemac it looks like it's just us LOL


----------



## paolz317 (Apr 7, 2017)

Hello  I'm 24 from Virginia. My undergrad degree is in biology and I'd love to write for both TV and film. I'm leaning strongly towards AFI.


----------



## BadouBoy (Apr 7, 2017)

Hey guys I'm 25, from Accra, Ghana. Worked in IT for a short while, now in marketing. Ultimately planning to move back home and start my own production company. Still waiting to hear back from Kino Eyes (a european film program) but seriously considering AFI.

@Heisenberg91 I'm guessing you've seen Chaitanya Tamhane's "Court"? Really brilliant film!


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Apr 7, 2017)

dvxdm said:


> Hey guys I'm 25, from Accra, Ghana. Worked in IT for a short while, now in marketing. Ultimately planning to move back home and start my own production company. Still waiting to hear back from Kino Eyes (a european film program) but seriously considering AFI.
> 
> @Heisenberg91 I'm guessing you've seen Chaitanya Tamhane's "Court"? Really brilliant film!



Hey, I actually haven't watched court yet, but it's on my list. Two brilliant movies I saw recently are ' I, vitelloni' and ' the last picture show'.


----------



## valhallaman (Apr 12, 2017)

Just seeing this! Great idea. 

I'm 26, live in NYC, work at HBO in their marketing department and I'm a stand-up comedian at night. I've accepted for AFI Producing and I really can't wait get out there. I'll be driving from NYC -> LA around mid-July to give myself time to settle in. I know a lot of people who attended and graduated from AFI so it was my top choice. 

Goal would be to produce horror films/luck myself into a Judd Apatow-like career in terms of producing and still performing comedy.


----------



## BadouBoy (Apr 18, 2017)

Finally heard from my final school. It would appear AFI is my only option, lol.


----------



## valhallaman (Apr 18, 2017)

dvxdm said:


> Finally heard from my final school. It would appear AFI is my only option, lol.



Well it's a damn good option!


----------



## Roberto Casaletti (May 3, 2017)

Hello everyone! 25, live in South Africa. Just been accepted into the Editing fellowship at AFI. Looking forward to meeting all of you when I arrive.


----------



## paolz317 (May 10, 2017)

Anyone heard back from AFI after submitting their deposits? They mentioned a facebook group for fellows and I'm eager to start finding roommates and living arrangements


----------



## revolotus (May 29, 2017)

Hi guys - late to the party but I made it! I'm 34 from PA/BMore/Chicago. I have produced a few things at the indie/micro-budget level, and done commercial work locally for several years, but am interested in moving into working as a writer/producer. I can't wait to move to the West Coast and meet everyone else in our cohort!


----------



## Chris W (Jun 4, 2017)

Congrats on getting in everyone! Be sure to visit the site again after attending for a while to let everyone know how it's going.


----------



## Scyther (Jan 19, 2018)

revolotus said:


> Hi guys - late to the party but I made it! I'm 34 from PA/BMore/Chicago. I have produced a few things at the indie/micro-budget level, and done commercial work locally for several years, but am interested in moving into working as a writer/producer. I can't wait to move to the West Coast and meet everyone else in our cohort!


Hey revolotus. I have an interview for the MFA in Screenwriting at AFI in a couple of weeks. Any tips? I live in LA, not far from AFI.


----------

